

Why Entrepreneurs & VCs Should Focus on Basecamp, Not the Summit - SRSimko
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/02/07/entrepreneurs-investors-focus-on-basecamp-not-the-summit/

======
keeptrying
Im a little confused. Does basecamp mean a business that is valuable but
doesnt generate any revenue? Eg: Twitter.

Or does it mean a company which does well in a niche of a particular industry
but is not the dominating player yet. Eg: 37Signals for CRM?

~~~
msuster
Basecamp in my mind (I wrote the article) is establishing a product that gains
adoption and reaches a set of realistic milestones that can be achieved within
2 years rather than focusing on the summit (how big this can ultimately
become). I'm going to update the article to make this clear. Thank you for
prompting.

~~~
keeptrying
Great set of articles by the way. I appreciate you telling us how it really is
in the VC world. Those small nuggets of information, thats really important
but pretty hard to come by, coming from an authoritative source like yourself
really helps framing our approach to starting a startup. Eg: whats the norm
for a liquidation preference, the reality of dealing with a board, etc.

Also, I came to your talk at Columbia Univ in NYC. It was very informative
(and pretty funny too).

Thanks.

~~~
msuster
thanks. if you have specific questions about how VC works make sure to ping
me. I'll cover on This Week in VC.

